# HELP! Sub enclosure for Ford truck?



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

I've been trying to find a nice sub enclosure for my 2000 Ford F250 crew cab. I want
to run 2 10" subs. Everything I find is cheap ass universal boxes Under the seat boxes that sound like shit, or MTX enclosure that only houses 1 10" sub. I have looked for info everywhere and can't beleive I'm the only person that has had this issue. Anyone know of nice looking, good sounding box out there or where I might go to have a nice one built for a decent price?? I live in the LA area, any help would be appecated. Thanks


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

No help from anyone!!!????  :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Just make it yourself...then it will be as quality as you make it. I am not sure....but you could fit them under the seats right? Just glass the bottom and then make MDF (or birch) panels for the side/top and bam...your done! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Feb 28 2010, 05:01 PM~16751969
> *I've been trying to find a nice sub enclosure for my 2000 Ford F250 crew cab. I want
> to run 2 10" subs. Everything I find is cheap ass universal boxes Under the seat boxes that sound like shit, or MTX enclosure that only houses 1 10" sub. I have looked for info everywhere and can't beleive I'm the only person that has had this issue. Anyone know of nice looking, good sounding box out there or where I might go to have a nice one built for a decent price?? I live in the LA area, any help would be appecated. Thanks
> *


lol get your car club to help you  but I'm sure some one on here can help


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Feb 28 2010, 07:01 PM~16751969
> *I've been trying to find a nice sub enclosure for my 2000 Ford F250 crew cab. I want
> to run 2 10" subs. Everything I find is cheap ass universal boxes Under the seat boxes that sound like shit, or MTX enclosure that only houses 1 10" sub. I have looked for info everywhere and can't beleive I'm the only person that has had this issue. Anyone know of nice looking, good sounding box out there or where I might go to have a nice one built for a decent price?? I live in the LA area, any help would be appecated. Thanks
> *


You can come to colorado and i will build you one. :biggrin: 
Every box i have custom built for this truck. You are definetly limited on space. But you can do 2 8" or 2 10", or single sub. I also built a downfiring box with a jl w7 in the middle between the back seat and front seat. I also did 4 10's accross the back wall. There are alot of options. I will try and find some pics and scan them for you. I use to have alot of pics till someone stole them.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you guys for the help and ideas. Well I'm sure someone in the club could help me, but takes to long to find out who. Though I might be able to ask people that are into sound systems in here. I would really appeciate those pics if you can find them. Another quick question, would it be better to run 2 10" in a sealed enclosure or 1 12" in a vented?? Thanks again.


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

hey bro send me your e-mail anda i can send you some pictures on custom boxes :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Mar 2 2010, 04:13 PM~16773287
> *Thank you guys for the help and ideas. Well I'm sure someone in the club could help me, but takes to long to find out who. Though I might be able to ask people that are into sound systems in here. I would really appeciate those pics if you can find them. Another quick question, would it be better to run 2 10" in a sealed enclosure or 1 12" in a vented?? Thanks again.
> *


JUST MY .02!!! IT WOULD BE BETTER TO GO WITH A SINGLE 10" SUB IN A PROPER ENCLOSURE, THEN 2-10" SUBS IN AN INPROPER. SOMETIMES MORE IS NOT BETTER. THE PREFAB MTX, OR JL AUDIO, ARE SERIOUS MONSTERS AS FAR AS BASS.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 4 2010, 05:45 AM~16793244
> *JUST MY .02!!!  IT WOULD BE BETTER TO GO WITH A SINGLE 10" SUB IN A PROPER ENCLOSURE, THEN 2-10" SUBS IN AN INPROPER.  SOMETIMES MORE IS NOT BETTER.  THE PREFAB MTX, OR JL AUDIO, ARE SERIOUS MONSTERS AS FAR AS BASS.
> *


Well I really didn't like the MTX single box. I really like the one with the 2 10's that only fits reg cab. I really wanted 2 subs so it looks more uniform an I know it will sound better if it is done right. I would like to look into getting a custom box built I just wanna go somewhere that does a good job. Thanks for the help


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

You could build one like i did for a single 12 :biggrin: 










..and its ported, tuned at 30hz for epic win










 just throwin out the options.


sure do wish that guy let me finish that box though :uh: he started selling off stuff before it was even finished.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

check www.subthump.com or www.caraudiofactory.com


----------



## hodaddy (Jan 31, 2010)

MY LIL BROTHER HAS AN 01 SUPERDUTY WITH 4 10S ON THE BACK WALL AND A 12 JL W7 IN BETWEEN THE FRONT SEATS HE JUST TOOK OUT THE MIDDLE SEAT. HE JUST HID THE AMPS UNDER THE SEATS.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, but I found some Rockford Fosgate slim boxes with 12" P3's in them so I went with that. I haven't hooked them up yet so not sure how it will sound. I'm hoping since it was designed and built by Rockford Fosgate it will sound amazing like all there products. I'll let you guys know. Thanks again


----------

